# White chocolate and strawberry cheese cake



## Scott-180 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I thought i would share with you, my first cheese cake.

Once again, I had a little help from my mother (I really need to grow up!).

Firstly, I bashed up 250g (8oz) of digestive biscuits and mixed it with 125g (4oz) of butter. I then flattened this all out in a flan dish and put it in the fridge. 

Next, I melted 200g (7oz) of white chocolate and mixed it with 1/2 pint of cream and 280g (10oz) of cream cheese.

Then I poured this mixture on to the biscuit (cookie) base and spread it out evenly. 

After that, I cut a load of strawberries in half and covered the cheese cake with them. 

To finish off, I (my mum) drizzled some more white chocolate over the top. 

It was such a simple recipe but I was really pleased with the result and can't wait to show it to my friends at our dinner party tonight!


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 12, 2018)

Scott-180 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I thought i would share with you, my first cheese cake.
> 
> ...



   Nice Job , look's great too.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 12, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> Nice Job , look's great too.


 +1


Ross


----------



## CraigC (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks really good! Love white chocolate.


----------

